# Willing to buy: BFG Space marine/imperial ships



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi all I am reaching out there in the hope that maybe someone out there has three to 6 space marine hunter class destroyers for battlefleet gothic. If anybody has any that are in *usable* condition i would like to hear from you. Please send me a PM when possible. Additionally i would be interested in any other ships for either space marines or imperial fleets. Thanks to all


----------

